# Trading SPI 200 CFDs - reasonable returns?



## Carlocrow (13 February 2013)

Hi All,
I am new to the ASF and am very interested in many of the comments being made.  I trade the SPI, and after initial problems have developed my own method which has been quite successful.  I have never traded anything in the past but after retirement decided I would dip my toes in the water trading the SPI CFD's.  It has been about 3 years now.
What I would like to know is what average percentage return on capital per trading day would be considered achievable?

0.01%
0.025%
0.04%
to 1.0% and beyond

Thanks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 February 2013)

Carlocrow said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to the ASF and am very interested in many of the comments being made.  I trade the SPI, and after initial problems have developed my own method which has been quite successful.  I have never traded anything in the past but after retirement decided I would dip my toes in the water trading the SPI CFD's.  It has been about 3 years now.
> What I would like to know is what average percentage return on capital per trading day would be considered achievable?
> 
> ...




[edited]  You trade the SPI or the CFD?

Trading SPI futures contracts might be even more profitable, with lower commissions, greater transparency and higher liquidity


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 February 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> [edited]  You trade the SPI or the CFD?
> 
> Trading SPI futures contracts might be even more profitable, with lower commissions, greater transparency and higher liquidity




In terms of what daily returns are possible, try the "International Traders Banter" thread where many of them trade futures, though probably not many the SPI.  I don't know if they will tell you but you could ask.

I once heard from a very successful futs trader that "good" traders make 30% pa. consistently.  "Very good" make up to say 80% and then the "outstanding" make 100's of percent annually, and do it consistently.  That's how he classified them.  Of course most lose in the long term.


----------



## Carlocrow (13 February 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> [edited]  You trade the SPI or the CFD?
> 
> Trading SPI futures contracts might be even more profitable, with lower commissions, greater transparency and higher liquidity




I trade CFD's on the whole SPI200 - not the individual CFD's.


----------



## Carlocrow (13 February 2013)

It is the SPI futures CFD.

Thanks for your reply.  It makes me satisfied with what I am achieving.


----------



## white_goodman (13 February 2013)

bout tree fiddy


----------

